# Wall mounted pen press.



## Firefyter-emt (May 20, 2006)

Well I spend a little time in the shop playing around and built the pen press to bolt that huge clamp onto. The wall mount was an after thought, but I kinda like it. I can't wait to see if this clamp will press without an extension handle (I am almost 100 positive it will) The clamp is mounted with four T-nuts to a plywood base, the anvil is made from poplar and the side rails are oak. I made the pin from a spare center punch. I put a "V" groove on the end with my belt sander and just epoxied thet knob on. Yes, I know.. I did not check and it does not fit all the way, but it is long enough to fully set inside the oak rail on the other side. Now I have to wait until tomorow when a pen is ready to wet sand & buff.

Here are some photos. Total paid cost invested, maybe $10.00


----------



## btboone (May 20, 2006)

What a great setup!  With the right fittings, you could crush cans too. []


----------



## Huzzah (May 20, 2006)

Very slick, and you will always know where it is when you need it []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 20, 2006)

Nice and space saving too. Thats good thinking.


----------



## Randy_ (May 21, 2006)

It probably doesn't make a "snowball's" bit of difference; but I would have the pen barrel against the anvil and the tip against the ram.  Think I got that orientation from my ammo reloading days.  How does everyone else do it??


BTW, nice job!!


----------



## pete00 (May 21, 2006)

neat idea....


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />It probably doesn't make a "snowball's" bit of difference; but I would have the pen barrel against the anvil and the tip against the ram.  Think I got that orientation from my ammo reloading days.  How does everyone else do it??
> 
> 
> BTW, nice job!!



Do your pens blow up if you do it backwards? [][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 21, 2006)

Great looking tool. From the background, it seems you use a lot of hand tools and make your own tools as well. Old time craftmanship.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 21, 2006)

Impressive, and Very Nicely done!


----------



## Johnathan (May 21, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## thewishman (May 21, 2006)

Great idea! Would love to have one myself - are you going to offer them?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 22, 2006)

Nope.. I found that clamp by accident and am not sure if I could even get another one for that price.. They are very easy to make really. 

BTW, I got to use it today and it works great, no need for the longer handle unless some pen kits that I have not done press togather really hard. Very good control and I hardly have to use any force to press it togather.


----------



## GlennM (May 29, 2006)

Nice job!  I like the wall mount idea.  Very cool.  I built a similar press recently.  The clamp can be purchased from McMaster-Carr (standard disclaimer applies...)  I spent about $15 on the clamp.  I did not make mine wall mount but I did incorporate Bob Swartzendruber's idea of a bolt and stop nut to quickly seat a slimline transmission.  
Again, great job. []


----------



## fxst00 (Jun 5, 2006)

what kind of clamp is that?

Very nice by the way


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank You.. The clamp is made by Carr Lane (Mod. No. CL-
-SPC) I have only used it for slimlines and cigars, but it works great. With the wall mount I can lightly tap my hand on the clamp to "inch" my way up on critical pieces with out going to far. Very nice working, and I like the bigger clamp, it looks so much nicer with out the long extension handle on it.




> _Originally posted by fxst00_
> <br />what kind of clamp is that?
> 
> Very nice by the way


----------



## jben (Jul 15, 2006)

HI,
I just ordered the clamp to make a similar press.  I have used a storebought pen press for awhile and the thing keeps bending out of alignment.  This looks to be stronger than the one I now have.  Thanks for posting the great article and pictures.

James


> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Well I spend a little time in the shop playing around and built the pen press to bolt that huge clamp onto. The wall mount was an after thought, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 15, 2006)

FYI, make that anvil nice and strong. I ran out of oak and used Poplar. If I were to do it again, I would use maple. I did break the anvil one day pressing the transmission into a European. I put it back togather with yellow glue and it is holding just fine, but I do plan to replace it with Maple one of these days. To be honest, I would make the whole thing out of Maple. Also, I used carpet tape to glue to pieces of oak togather for the sides. That way the holes are perfect and you can cut them exactly to size and make them the same. I drilled the hole in the anvil after the side rails were in place and glued / screwed down. 

Long term test, it's great and the wall mount makes it sooooo.... much nicer!


----------

